# Synchronisation de dossiers entre plusieurs macs



## dubsharry (6 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous et merci de me lire.
Actuellement, j'utilise un Mac Book Pro principalement pour du developement web sous MAMP et je synchronise avec succès mes données avec mon PC grâce à des dossiers Dropbox.
Ce qui me gène, c'est d'avoir une copie de ces dossiers en clair dans le cloud avec la vulnérabilité qui va avec.

Je vais prochainement faire l'acquisition d'un iMac qui servira de 2ème station de travail et je suis à la recherche d'une solution qui me permette de synchroniser automatiquement et si possible en temps réel (comme avec Dropbox) un ou plusieurs dossiers entre les ordinateurs, mais aussi bien sur pouvoir travailler en nomade sans accès au net sur le Mac Book. Retrouver la transparence de Dropbox serait idéal.

Merci d'avance à tous.


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Juin 2012)

Il te suffit d'activer le partage de fichier sur tes mac de les synchroniser via "TON" réseau Après bien sûr quand tu n'est pas connecté à "TON" réseau pas de synchro mais dès que tu rentres hop ça se synchronise.  Voir ce vieux fil http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/synchroniser-dossiers-entre-2-mac-214376.html


----------



## dubsharry (6 Juin 2012)

Merci pour la réponse. Cependant j'ai une petite question: en activant le partage de fichier, dans le cas de deconnexion réseau, ai-je bien une copie locale des dossiers sur les 2 machines ?


----------



## dubsharry (9 Juin 2012)

Bon finalement, j'ai trouvé mon bonheur avec BoxCryptor qui me permet de crypter mes données dans le cloud (Dropbox) pour plus de sécurité. Mes données sont donc synchronisées entre mes ordinateurs et sécurisées


----------



## nemrod (1 Août 2012)

dubsharry a dit:


> Bon finalement, j'ai trouvé mon bonheur avec BoxCryptor qui me permet de crypter mes données dans le cloud (Dropbox) pour plus de sécurité. Mes données sont donc synchronisées entre mes ordinateurs et sécurisées



Salut,

Peux-tu nous faire un petit retour ? Est-ce aussi transparent qu'ils le disent ?

Merci


----------



## dubsharry (1 Août 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Peux-tu nous faire un petit retour ? Est-ce aussi transparent qu'ils le disent ?
> 
> Merci



Oui, pour le moment, pas de soucis. Mes fichiers sont synchronisés, sauvegardés et chiffrés !!!


----------



## nemrod (1 Août 2012)

dubsharry a dit:


> Oui, pour le moment, pas de soucis. Mes fichiers sont synchronisés, sauvegardés et chiffrés !!!



Et la mise en place ?


----------



## dubsharry (1 Août 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Et la mise en place ?


Pas de soucis, j'ai simplement installé Boxcrytor après Dropbox et créé un dossier chiffré dans mon dossier Dropbox. Par contre, les donnée ne sont accessibles que depuis le lecteur virtuel créé par Boxcryptor. Depuis Dropbox, les données sont chiffrées.


----------



## nemrod (1 Août 2012)

ça marche avec les symlink ?

Edit:
Apparemment non, dommage car sans cela Dropbox & BoxCrypt sont beaucoup moins intéressants ...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (12 Mars 2013)

peut on crypter uniquement un dossier donné dasn Dropbox et laisser le reste tel quel ?

comment ca se passer de l'autre coté de dropbox sur d'autres plateformes (windows d'une part, et IOS aussi) ? 
Ca marche bien ?


----------



## Aliboron (12 Mars 2013)

Question naïve : sachant que les fichiers sont déjà cryptés sur Dropbox, quelle est l'importance pour un utilisateur normal (genre qui ne travaille pas pour la DGSE) de ce qui devient de fait un double-cryptage ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (12 Mars 2013)

comment ca les fichiers sont cryptés sur dropbox ?

si quelqu'un choppe mon password chez eux (c'est arrivé a d'autre services) ya plus de cryptage qui tienne


----------



## dubsharry (12 Mars 2013)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> comment ca les fichiers sont cryptés sur dropbox ?
> 
> si quelqu'un choppe mon password chez eux (c'est arrivé a d'autre services) ya plus de cryptage qui tienne



Tout à fait !!! Avec 2 mots de passe, je suis plus rassuré :rateau:


----------



## Mac*Gyver (13 Mars 2013)

sauf que dropbox connait pas mot de passe de cryptage (contrairement au mot de passe Dropbox qu'ils peuvent potentiellement perdre).


----------

